

Ask HN: My IP seems to be blocked on HN? - NSMeta

It&#x27;s a bit silly. I think my IP has been banned on HN.<p>I haven&#x27;t done any scraping, etc. Please help, HN is my only news source. Thank you!
======
dangrossman
[http://news.ycombinator.com/unban?ip=<ipaddress>](http://news.ycombinator.com/unban?ip=<ipaddress>)

You can only use the link once.

------
sp332
Email info@ycombinator.com with your question, that's the official way to ask
for account help.

------
kogir
Protip: We can't help you if you don't tell us your IP, since there are about
2^32 possibilities.

